# FreeBSD on Thinkpad x250



## dr3mro (Dec 31, 2020)

I am new to FreeBSD and have successfully installed FreeBSD 12.2 on Second Hand Thinkpad X250 and So far I have succeeded with some issues
1) USB devices wont automount
2) Cannot mount SDCard even rtsx module is loaded
3) boot time is long compared to linux ... [may be some tips for improvment but I realy can tolerate that]
4) Screen Tearing while scrolling in firefox using the drm i915 kmod from ports
fixed by setting firefox about:config  layers.acceleration.force-enabled to true
5) OSD of volume and screen brightness of XFCE not showing
what I need ?
please help me to at least mount drives using Thunar by clicking the disk icon
and help with screen tearing

attached my config and here is my user groups

uid=1001(amr) gid=0(wheel) groups=0(wheel),3(sys),5(operator),44(video),69(network),193(cups),970(colord),562(polkit),145(webcamd),563(pulse),1001(fprint)

Thank you any way


----------



## Alexander88207 (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello, dr3mro

welcome to the FreeBSD world 




dr3mro said:


> 1) USB devices wont automount



USB devices and CDs dont get automounted in general here.

Plug in your USB devices and look in dmesg for it

Example:


```
da0: <Intenso Ultra Line PMAP> Removable Direct Access SPC-4 SCSI device
da0: Serial Number 900076DAA1C6DE84
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 60000MB (122880000 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
```

Now we know that my example sits in /dev/da0

My example is a FAT formated device so i need to enter: *mount -t msdosfs -o -m=644,-M=755 /dev/da0p1 /mnt/*

p1 is the first partiton that i want to mount. If you want to know more about that see https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/usb-disks.html



dr3mro said:


> 3) boot time is long compared to linux ... [may be some tips for improvment but I realy can tolerate that]



I have also seen this but I accept it as it is the speed of the standard init system and if you have a good SSD its quite fast anyway.

Turning off SENDMAIL(1) has saved me a few seconds. https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/mail-changingmta.html

You can also take an replacement for this init system like sysutils/runit-faster but is have some disadvantage and needs some more knowledge to set it up.



dr3mro said:


> 5) OSD of volume and screen brightness of XFCE not showing
> what I need ?



For volume i recommend you audio/mixertui the usage is the same as `alsamixer` from audio/alsa-utils but better.

I dont know nothing about to edit the light but maybe this port could you interest? graphics/intel-backlight



dr3mro said:


> and help with screen tearing



To get away from screen tearing in general you need to create an `/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/intel.conf` with the following lines:

Please note if you dont have or need x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel installed then replace `Driver "intel"` with `Driver "modesetting"`

This is how it works for me:


```
Section "Device"


Identifier "Card0"


Driver "intel"


Option "TearFree" "True"


EndSection
```

To check if TearFree is enable use: `cat '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' | grep TearFree`

for me it looks like this: 

```
[    35.787] (**) AMDGPU(0): Option "TearFree" "True"
[    37.449] (**) AMDGPU(0): TearFree property default: on
```


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Dec 31, 2020)

To add to this - I used Vermaden's "automount" https://github.com/vermaden/automount to do automounting and it works perfectly. There is a port/package but I always grab it from the GitHub repo to get the latest. It may be the same now, I haven't checked.


----------



## dr3mro (Jan 1, 2021)

Thanks all for your time Ill try and report any issues


----------

